# Game 17: Rockets (12-5) @ Wolves (7-9)



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

*@*








*December 6th | 7:00 PM | FSN*

*Rockets Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*12 | Rafer Alston*</td> <td align=center>*1 | Tracy McGrady*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Shane Battier*</td> <td align=center>*44 | Chuck Hayes*</td> <td align=center>*11 | Yao Ming*</td></tr></table>

*Wolves Starters*
<table><tr><td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td> <td align=center>







</td></tr> <tr><td align=center>*13 | Mike James*</td> <td align=center>*31 | Ricky Davis*</td> <td align=center>*23 | Trenton Hassell*</td> <td align=center>*21 | Kevin Garnett*</td> <td align=center>*30 | Mark Blount*</td></tr></table>

<table><tr><td colspan=5 align=center>*Rockets Reserves*</td><td colspan=8 align=center>*Wolves Reserves*</td> <td width=25></td></tr> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td><td colspan=3 align=center><td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td>







</td> <td></td> </tr></table>

*Prediction
Rockets 94* | *Wolves 88*​


----------



## hroz (Mar 4, 2006)

WOW this board is alive


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

SO much.

5 points behind.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

I thought the game was supposed to start at 7:30? Guess it started at 7:00.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

socco said:


> I thought the game was supposed to start at 7:30? Guess it started at 7:00.


The home games always start at 7 (7:10 to be precise) at Target Center during the week. That is, unless they are being broadcasted by national TV.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike James for threeee!!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Mike James again!!!


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

James, again. 15 points.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Hassell finally scored.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's neck to neck.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hope Ricky gets a triple double for real this time


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

XMATTHEWX said:


> I hope Ricky gets a triple double for real this time


It'd be awesome! 

Good guys are starting to get away from the Rockets now.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's neck to neck again.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

ESPN got new player pictures for the gamecast


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Once again Shane Battier has come back and haunt us. :banghead:


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Mike James has finally come back to form.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Keep it up Marko. I'm a fan of him at any position besides PG.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

I hate you Shane.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

It's time for us to play much better the last minute and win the game.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

Damn you, Marko.


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Up 6 with under a minute to go!!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

Phew...Alston hits a 3 then we miss one right away! But Alston couldn't hit one to tie it..THen KG misses the frist FT! Make the next!


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

EDIT: Damn yahoo..he made them both  clutch lol


----------



## moss_is_1 (Jun 14, 2004)

We Win! Why was it that close when Tmac and Yao shot so bad? egh


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

About the ****ing time.


----------



## JuX (Oct 11, 2005)

We won't win this game if not for the Rockets committing so many turnovers like they did tonight.


----------



## socco (Jul 14, 2002)

Didn't get to watch the 4th, had a soccer game. But from what I saw in the first 3 quarters I liked how we played. The defensive intensity was great. I was particularily impressed with Ricky Davis. If he plays with that kind of energy every game this season is going to turn around very quickly.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

The reason they committed so many turnovers is because of our outstanding help defense. Although it breaks down sometimes and lets people get open 3s, it does get a lot of steals which is huge. It is good to see everyone get a good game in except for Foye. I am glad I got to watch this one, one of the better ones this year.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

There's really no excuse why Craig Smith isn't starting right now. He's clearly already better than "one good game per week" Mark Blount.

Props to Casey for sticking with that odd lineup at the end (Hudson, James, Jaric, Hassell, Garnett) which was so-so on offense but locking up on defense to maintain a comfortable lead. KG was fantastic, like always, while never getting credit, his defense on everyone, and particularly McGrady, absolutely was the factor at the end of the game.


----------



## Mateo (Sep 23, 2006)

There's really no excuse why Craig Smith isn't starting right now. He's clearly already better than "one good game per week" Mark Blount.

Props to Casey for sticking with that odd lineup at the end (Hudson, James, Jaric, Hassell, Garnett) which was so-so on offense but locking up on defense to maintain a comfortable lead. KG was fantastic, like always, while never getting credit, his defense on everyone, and particularly McGrady, absolutely was the factor at the end of the game.


----------



## sheefo13 (Jul 13, 2002)

Well, Blount is a big guy who is an awsome compliment to KG. If KG is doubled by the 4 and 5, the ball is kicked out to blount for the midrange. Realisticly, Smith would die starting against centers like Yao, although he played well against him. Not to mention, Blount has had some huge games this season.

Something I am noticing now, if Blount does well, so does Foye... Same the other way....


----------

